# Words that are spelt differently, sound the same, mean different things



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 6, 2009)

New game! Write down a pair of words that sound the same but are spelt differently. I got this idea because back in middle school, my sister and one of our friends started a huge list of all these words that sounded the same but were spelt differently...so let's see what we can come up with!! 

I'll go first: 

*There, their, they're*

Emily


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 6, 2009)

hear and here


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 7, 2009)

Isle, Aisle, I'll


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 7, 2009)

missed, mist


----------



## ijRoberts (Sep 9, 2009)

to, two, too


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 9, 2009)

Bear & Bare


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 10, 2009)

Meat and meet


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 10, 2009)

Flower & Flour


----------



## mardigraskisses (Sep 30, 2009)

For, four, fore.


----------

